# Tourbericht Süntel 09.03.02



## Hattrick (11. März 2002)

Tourenbeschreibung Schöne Aussicht Süntel, 9.3.02

Kurzbeschreibung der Vorgabe: 
Pohle-Gut Nienfeld-Süntelbuche-Dachtelfeld-Eulenflucht-Süntelturm-Hohenstein-Totental-Süntelsee-Blutbachtal-Baxmannbaude-Amelungsberg-Langer Jammer (hihihi, der Name is Programm!!)-Höllental (mit dem größten nat. Wasserfall Nds.)-Blutbachquelle-Südwehe-Schlammweg-Wurzeltrail-Krackes Ruh´-Pohle  

TN: Rabbit, Bischi, Rainer, Fox02, PAN, Hattrick 

Gegen 10:30 ? rollten die ersten Teilnehmer an. Zunächst wurde PANs neue Scott Errungenschaft begutachtet. Zusammenfassend: viel zu leicht, eine Nutzung des Bikes grenzt an Wettbewerbsverzerrung. Kaum zu glauben 10:50 war alles startbereit  alle bis auf Reiner der ja den weitesten ! weg hatte (ca 50m Anfahrt)

Einrollphase über das Gut Nienfeld zur Süntelbuche Ups das waren ja schon 220 hm. Legale und illegale Muntermacher wurden hervorgezaubert. Weiter ging es größtenteils über teils verschlammte Waldwege zum Dachtelfeld. Rabbit mußte es übertreiben, testete die Wat-Tiefe seines MTB´s, und verpasste seiner Kleidung duch einen Rechtsfaller einen neuen Anstrich. Das hämische hast Du keine Lust mehr Hattricks rächte sich schneller als erwartet. Die ersten schnellen Abfahrten über Schotterwege folgten, bei der Hattrick in einer gemeinen Rechtskurve elegant an Bischi vorbeisausen wollte so der Plan-, doch daß Hinterrad ignorierte trotz ausreichendem Profil die notwendige Traktion und kam vor Bischi, der das Elend anscheinend geahnt hatte, in die liegende Ruheposition. Schlau daß er kurz vorher die Handschuhe ausgezogen hatte ... 

Ein kurzer kräftiger schlammiger Anstieg zur Eulenflucht, hier Traktionsmängel bei allen bis auf Reiner und Fox02  Tourguide PAN hätte ja wenigstens Fotos mitnehmen können um uns die vernebelte schöne Aussicht trotzdem zeigen zu können.

Hinauf zum Haltepunkt Süntelturm, Kaffee und Kuchen wurden verabreicht. Immerhin wurde die Gaststätte besenrein und schadlos verlassen.

Weiter zum Hohenstein ein beängstigender Blick nach unten  da kann man auch mit dem Fallschirm runter ? PAN meinte wenn man ein Tock Tock hört - bitte nicht von oben runterpi****, Bergsteiger könnten sich von unten unbemerkt nähern ...

Anschließende Abfahrt zum Blutbachtal, hätten wir geahnt was da passiert... Fernsehteams wären mit Livebildern TOP-Quoten sicher gewesen. Der Ablauf eines der Höhepunkte: Geschichtliche Erläuterung PAN´s zur Namensgebeung der genannten Quelle. Rabbits wollte das natürlich bildlich dokumentieren. PAN erhebte Einspruch: Ein Bach abzulichten ist langweilig  Action muß hinein. Wagemutig befuhr er das Flußbett der Blutbachquelle einige Meter flußaufwärts. Ein querliegender Baumstamm im Wasser stellte sich bockig und ließ Pan nicht vorbei. Das Vorderrad rutschte ab und PAN drehte sich plötzlich samt Bike im erfrischenden Nass. Wie alle TN bezeugen können, lief das Wasser quasi durch die Schlitze des Helmes durch und um den Körper herum. Gut daß Rabbit alles dokumentierte. PANs Versuche das Beweisfoto zu löschen scheiterten, ein weiterer Versuch sollte am Abend folgen.

Ein weiterer Versuch die geniale Fernsicht zu geniessen durch schnelle Abfahrt über Baxmannbaude zum Amelungsberg. Auch hier Nebel, welcher sich allerdings langsam lichtete. Die Bikes sahen mittlerweile aus wie gebraucht. Außer PAN´s welcher ja die Wäsche 3 (incl. Unterboden) kurz vorher ausprobierte.

Kurz darauf folgte PANs Rache in Form von Langer Jammer welche nur durch eine Tragepassage zu bewältigen war. Fox02 meinte unter Zustimmung der Leidensgenossen: Die ca 300 m waren anstrengender als die bisher zurückgelegte Tour. 

Bis zur Blutbachquelle war es nicht mehr weit, der sich anschließende Schlammweg ließ wechselseitig alle TN aus dem Tritt kommen und auch den Schuhen/Pedalen das letzte abzuverlangen. Durch knackige Wurzeltrails ging es dann in rasanter Abfahrt über Krackes Ruh zurück nach Pohle. Ankunft ca. 15:45 Uhr
Zurückgelegt hatten wir 51 km bei ca 800 Hm. Angesichts des  geflegten Äußeres aller TN (bis auf Reiner, der -wie hat er dass gemacht- "wie aus dem Ei gepellt" war) bewachte PANs Frau den Zugang zur Wohnung. Geduscht wurde folglich im örtlichen Sportheim. Der krönende Abschluß der tollen Tour fand dann im Felsenkeller statt. PANs letzter Versuch die spassigen Bilder aus Rabbits Digicam zu eliminieren scheiterte durch die Kombination,  3. Rupp-Bier-hell und Hattricks IRC Blendattacke. Dann aber war es ihm auch so was von egal, daß die Bilder nun endgültig den Weg ins Internet finden werden.
Alles in allem eine gut gelungene Generalprobe für die Alpentour welche sich hoffentlich noch weitere Testfahrten anschliessen. Dank an dieser Stelle für die  Vorbereitung der Tour durch PAN und ein besonderes Dankeschön an Anja welche den ganzen Spass unterstützend tolerierte.
(Hattrick 11.3.02)
Hoffentlich passt die Beschreibung einigermassen zur Streckenführung ... Korrekturen ausdrücklich erwünscht.
Bischi hast Du oder irgendjemand welcher die Tasten rechtzeitig und richtig ! gedrückt hat ein Höhen/Streckenprofil parat ?


----------



## Bischi (11. März 2002)

ich kann leider nur mit der halben tour dienen...    die daten von sonntag stehen ja schon in rabbits bericht... 

mfg, bischi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (11. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *ich kann leider nur mit der halben tour dienen...    die daten von sonntag stehen ja schon in rabbits bericht...
> 
> mfg, bischi *



ok besser als nichts. Warten wir noch auf PAN´s Daten welche durch den Wassereintritt hoffentlich verschont wurden.


----------



## foxi (11. März 2002)

hab das Höhenprofile fertig als file (jpg) auf der Festplatte und wie kann ich es hier am besten uploaden ??
Finde nur die Möglichkeit über Datei anhängen aber  das ist net so doll, müsste doch bestimmt irgendwie über den vB Code zu machen sein ??


----------



## Rabbit (11. März 2002)

Schöner Bericht, Hattrick. 
Ich denke, das Schreiben sollte ich zukünftig besser dir überlassen. Mir fehlt immer irgendwie der nötige Witz beim Schreiben.

Eine Korrekturanmerkung hätte ich noch! Hatte Pan nicht bei Dienstschluß des Kellner's, der uns deswegen freundlichst darum bat, kassieren zu dürfen nicht 5 Rupp'sche auf der Uhr? 
Und die Blendattacke wurde ja zusätzlich unterstützt durch den "normalen" 20W Kaltlichtspiegel in der zweiten Fassung, oder nicht?
War jedenfalls ein *blendender* Abend


----------



## Rabbit (11. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von fox02 _
> *hab das Höhenprofile fertig als file (jpg) auf der Festplatte und wie kann ich es hier am besten uploaden ??
> Finde nur die Möglichkeit über Datei anhängen aber  das ist net so doll, müsste doch bestimmt irgendwie über den vB Code zu machen sein ?? *


Nee, das geht wirklich nur über "Datei anhängen"! Machen hier alle so!!!!!
Also rein damit


----------



## Hattrick (11. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von fox02 _
> *hab das Höhenprofile fertig als file (jpg) auf der Festplatte und wie kann ich es hier am besten uploaden ??
> Finde nur die Möglichkeit über Datei anhängen aber  das ist net so doll, müsste doch bestimmt irgendwie über den vB Code zu machen sein ?? *



Da ich noch nicht HAC4/CM414 kompatibel bin reicht, zumindest mir, die jpg Datei aus.


----------



## Hattrick (11. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Schöner Bericht, Hattrick.
> Ich denke, das Schreiben sollte ich Eine Korrekturanmerkung hätte ich noch! Hatte Pan nicht bei Dienstschluß des Kellner's, der uns deswegen freundlichst darum bat, kassieren zu dürfen nicht 5 Rupp'sche auf der Uhr?
> Und die Blendattacke wurde ja zusätzlich unterstützt durch den "normalen" 20W Kaltlichtspiegel in der zweiten Fassung, oder nicht?
> War jedenfalls ein blendender Abend  *



Vornehm wie ich bin hörte ich ab dem 3. auf zu zählen. Die "Blendattacke" wurde eingeleitet durch Osram IRC/20W 10 Grad (quasi auf den Punkt)  , daraufhin erfolgte der "finale Schuß" durch Paulmann 35W/38 Grad Vorfeldausleuchtung. Ich glaube die Leute am Nachbartisch hatten mit einmal Sonnenbrillen auf ... 

ps: die Daten für die Doppelleuchte maile ich Dir bzw. fox02 in Kürze per PM.


----------



## foxi (11. März 2002)

hm, ich will es mal wieder komplizierter machen als es ist.
Habe leider keine Wegepunkte Markiert aber der höchste Punkt der Tour müsste der Süntelturm sein wo wir pausiert haben und ich mir den leckeren Apfelkuchen mit Sahne im Kopf gehauen habe. 
so jetzt aber


----------



## Rabbit (11. März 2002)

Was mir hier bei den Daten und auch bei den von Bischi im Deistertopic geposteten auffällt:

Laut den Daten sind wir 809 Hm rauf, aber nur 785 Hm wieder runtergefahren und das, obwohl Start- und Zielpunkt jeweils der gleiche war?  
Hat sich denn die Kontinentalplatte unter Pohle aufgrund einer Bodenerruption in der Zeit unserer Tour um ganze 24m erhoben?
Oder hast Du, vornehm wie Du bist, die Strecke auf der Hattrick gestürzt ist aus dem HAC gelöscht?


----------



## foxi (11. März 2002)

Daten sind Komplett, habe die ganze Zeit die Aufzeichnung in Gang gehabt. Muss wohl an der Ungenauigkeit der Höhenmessung per Luftdruck liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (11. März 2002)

jau genau, da ist wohl der Luftdruck gestiegen und somit seit ihr in der Höhe "relativ" gesunken.

ich find auch gut das du die unten angegebenen Symbole bei dem Höhenprofil nicht eingefügt hast, so wissen Außestehende wenigtens nicht an welchen Pukten sich die geheimen ESK-Kontrollstrellen befinden, an denen hin und wieder stichprobenartige Kontrollen zur Überprüfung der Korrektheit der Ausführung der ESK-Stauten für Geländeradfahrer durchgeführt werden!



> Mir fehlt immer irgendwie der nötige Witz beim Schreiben.


 >dafür sorgst du mit deinen fast schon routinemäßigen Stürzen für den ein oder anderen Schmunzler 

rob


----------

